# Vetericyn - Interesting Product - Anybody Tried It?



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Just wondering if anybody has tried Vetericyn. Sounds like a very interesting product.

Home Page ----> http://www.vetericyn.com/

Canine Page ----> http://www.vetericyn.com/benefits/canine.php



.


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's a response from a different forum about my question regarding Vetericyn :

"I have used it a few times now and it works very well. I had a paint filly with a hind leg wire cut that healed better than other products I have used with out any extra proud flesh that often grows with leg cuts. I used it on a bay gelding with a small rip on a ham with good results as well. My daughter used it on a fungus/rash on her tschitue or whatever lap dog(I just call them all little crappers) that had been there for over a year and was unresponsive to other things. Cleared it up in a few days. It also worked on scuffed raw pads. It is not awe inspiring on application; looks just like water, but it works."


----------

